# World’s Tiniest Chameleons Found in Madagascar



## emydura (Feb 15, 2012)

These are just amazing - 

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/02/tiny-chameleons/


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 15, 2012)

They are lovely...! I just hope they are not the juvenilles of another species...lol...! oke:


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 15, 2012)

They are cool!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice. Thanks for the link. I used to raise very rare phelsuma species and I know how delicate little herps can be!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2012)

If I were young and had the $$, I'd love to tour Madagascar! There was a special on it the other night -- what a fabulous land with wondrous life-forms!


----------



## emydura (Feb 16, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> If I were young and had the $$, I'd love to tour Madagascar! There was a special on it the other night -- what a fabulous land with wondrous life-forms!



Yes, I saw a documentary the other week as well. One of the best documentaries I have seen in fact. Such an amazing variety of habitats and landscapes in such a small country. And an incredibly rich diversity of life. A place to see before you die, that is for sure.


----------



## Marc (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice small critters!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 16, 2012)

What is the title of the documentary?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 17, 2012)

How cool!


----------



## emydura (Feb 17, 2012)

eggshells said:


> What is the title of the documentary?



It was the one by David Attenborough.


----------



## Stone (Feb 18, 2012)

Ilove those tiny little guys!! Yes Madagascar is a woderous place which I'd love to visit. And what about New Guinea? Still the most ''wild'' place on Earth. What fantastic new things await discovery there? New paph spp.??


----------



## goods (Feb 19, 2012)

I believe it was in New Guinea that Dr. Chris Austin just discovered a new leaf litter frog species that's now considered the smallest known vertebrate.


----------



## Stone (Feb 19, 2012)

goods said:


> I believe it was in New Guinea that Dr. Chris Austin just discovered a new leaf litter frog species that's now considered the smallest known vertebrate.



I would like to see that.


----------



## goods (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's a picture:

http://www.outlookseries.com/A0994/Science/3891_Chris_Austin_LSU_Paedophryne_amanuensis_Frog_World_smallest_vertebrate_Chris_Austin_LSU_Paedophryne_amanuensis_Frog.htm


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2012)

That is tiny!!!


----------

